
Show HN: Digester – Tweets, RSS Feeds etc. sent as daily or weekly email digests - rethab
https://digester.app
======
rethab
Author here.

The fundamental goal of digester is really to consume news/updates in a more
calm way. We all want to stay up to date, but constantly refreshing Twitter or
being interrupted by push notifications is not how we should be spending our
day.

I'm very interested in feedback -- please just comment here or you can reach
me at info at (the digester domain).

If you want me to import all the accounts you follow on twitter, please let me
know at the above e-mail address and I'll do that (not yet possible via the
app).

If you think digester would be helpful if it had feature X, please let me know
what X is.

For the curios techies: I built this all on my own using Rust in the backend
and Vue in the frontend. Happy to answer questions about these picks as well
:)

------
migueldavid
I’m one of the beta users, and Digester is great. Want to know the new
releases of your favourite GitHub repositories without filling up your inbox?
Want to get a digest of the tweets from a list of Twitter users? Want to get
back to knowing new blog posts by following RSS feeds? All possible. Happy
user here.

~~~
darekkay
> Want to know the new releases of your favourite GitHub repositories without
> filling up your inbox?

GitHub supports RSS feeds for repository releases. Just add ".atom" to the
URL, e.g.: [https://github.com/darekkay/static-
marks/releases.atom](https://github.com/darekkay/static-marks/releases.atom)

------
Mil0dV
Saw
[https://twitter.com/digesterapp/status/1251164938606804992](https://twitter.com/digesterapp/status/1251164938606804992)
\- is Digester built in Rust? How is building a webapp in Rust these days?

~~~
rethab
I used rocket ([https://rocket.rs](https://rocket.rs)) mostly because at the
time (Nov '19) it seemed to be the one with by far the best documentation. I
think that these days, I would probably go with actix
([https://github.com/actix/actix-web](https://github.com/actix/actix-web)),
because rocket does not appear to me as being actively maintained and not
having async support (yet? there is a branch..) means I need workarounds to
integrate with libraries that are async only.

But still, rocket is pretty great. Implementing an endpoint is as simple as a
few lines and great integration with serde as well as diesel means you can
integrate pretty quickly.

